# Epoxy for filling voids



## Chris S. (Oct 10, 2015)

So this pretains to the riding crops I am working on. Almost done with the first handle and been thinking about the best way to attach the whip shaft to the handle. The shaft tapers down from about 3/8" to a little over 1/4". I was thinking about using this 3M epoxy to fill the voids and secure the shaft inside the handle. 

http://m.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US...per-case?N=6081606 4294871756&rt=rud&MDR=true

The whips shaft will be inserted the full length of the handle, which is about 9"

This appears to be good and strong and should flow well to make its way all the way down the handle. Additionally it self levels so hoping this will provide a nice level finished appearance on the end of handle, should be about 1/8" or less reveal at end of handle where the shaft come out of handle and goes down. The but end of the crop will be capped off with a brass cap so don't have to worry aobut any exopy going out fo the back end. 

If anyone has any experience using this product let me know how it worked out for you. I need something strong and something that flows well. If you have any other suggestions I am all ears. 

If need photos to better understand what I am talking about that will have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 10, 2015)

Chris,
Looks like good stuff but the prices appear to be approx $24.00 per 1.25 ozs. Am I reading that correct?


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 11, 2015)

Yes I believe you are. Not cheap at all. I just want to make sure I get a product which will not fail. If you have another suggestion please let me know


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 11, 2015)

Chris,
I have used Z-poxy (PT-38) for void filling and some glue ups for accents. But I can't remember how fluid or self leveling it might have been. It's more affordable - so you could experiment. Jim
https://www.hobbyzone.com/paapt38.html?gclid=CNj4h6XousgCFQEMaQodVt4F4Q


----------

